# Switch to spouses name?



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

I know this has probably been asked before, but I have a few questions. I'm thinking about cancelling my service and either switching D* to my fiances name or getting Cable.

I know this has caused some controversy and is kind of a gray area. I don't think it's a big deal, if I legitimately cancel my service and my fiance legitimately gets a new install under her name.

Some people call this "fraud" and it's "illegal", I find it no different than standing in line at a store with coupons that say "One coupon per customer", so I take one and stand behind her. We're technically 2 different customers. Is there any rule or regulation with D* that prevents a spouse from getting service in the same household?

Also, if I do this, how likely is the tech to reuse the old Slimline dish? It would be incredibly stupid to install a whole new setup when we already have one. (This is an apartment building and it only has our 1 dish).

I'm just asking for opinions, I may just switch to cable for awhile or stay with D* and see if I can get some discounts.

Thanks


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Not only will the tech use the old dish and wiring if he can get a good enough signal, he will use the old remotes if you leave them laying around.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

A 'spouse' and 'fiance' are two whole different things. When you are married, the two are looked upon as being one entity while with a fiance, they two are not.

DirecTV could restrict someone from getting service if it is determined that two of you are residing in the same house and the point of establishing this new service is to obtain promotional 'new' customer discounts or in order to continue to receive services while having an outstanding debt.

If your goal here is to save a few bucks - why not call DirecTV and speak with them and see what they can do for you..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some ppl think it is legal to have more then one wife  ... so the your situation is just a piece of cake


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

"Illegal"? Probably not. A lot of it is just the lengths people will go to get around the rules that companies try to put in place. If you can live with it, you'll probably find a way to get away with it. I do suggest you call in and try to work with what you have. Probably looking to get a Genie but they didnt offer it to you for free, or looking for an upgrade that you feel entitled to for free?


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to call. I just looked at the D* website, and we would only be saving $17/month. Right now I have HD-DVR and 2 TVs, with taxes and fees it's about $77/ month and I'm not getting any promotions or discounts. First month total for new customer is $58.99/month, but of course you'd have new equipment and a better package/programming.

All the new fees are really getting out of hand.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> "Illegal"? Probably not. A lot of it is just the lengths people will go to get around the rules that companies try to put in place. If you can live with it, you'll probably find a way to get away with it. I do suggest you call in and try to work with what you have. Probably looking to get a Genie but they didnt offer it to you for free, or looking for an upgrade that you feel entitled to for free?


Nope, not at all. I'm just looking for a way to lower my bill.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Good for you ... go for whatever works. I just called retention after 4 years with Direct and they gave me a free HR44 ... only fee was 49.00 for the install. Did it all legit ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont see how could this be fraud, they are not married yet, and even if they were, they can be separated and each having their own service if they wanted to


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

It used to be that DTV used the address and the name. It probably still does.

When my son moved out and I wanted to get my own service I couldn't get it until he reestablished service in the new location. However, I believe if I buy a house that had DTV I wouldn't have any problem picking it up under a different name. So, there is a good chance you could "move" and your fiancé could pick it up under her name.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok thanks for the replys. We're not married, so I think that's the main thing. It would be different if we were married with shared bank accounts and phone numbers. We don't share anything.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

F1aReD said:


> We don't share anything.


Hmmmmm. I hope that's not predictive!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Hmmmmm. I hope that's not predictive!


 :rotfl:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Hmmmmm. I hope that's not predictive!


That will be over with as soon as they get married.

Rich


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

I wouldn't consider that to be fraud as you are not yet married...


----------



## satinstallerguy (Apr 21, 2013)

You can do that....... as a retailer/dealer/installer we do that alot. If one person in the household has directv or recently had directv and want to get new service as long as your other account holder is out of the commitment period we can process the order in the spouse's name......... You just need to finagle the address with an apartment number ie if your address is 1234 Wood Ave..... You would mark it 1234 Wood Ave apt A. Then everything gets processed under the other's SS# and providing that person qualifies after credit score check you are good to go.

SIG


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

satinstallerguy said:


> You can do that....... as a retailer/dealer/installer we do that alot. If one person in the household has directv or recently had directv and want to get new service as long as your other account holder is out of the commitment period we can process the order in the spouse's name......... You just need to finagle the address with an apartment number ie if your address is 1234 Wood Ave..... You would mark it 1234 Wood Ave apt A. Then everything gets processed under the other's SS# and providing that person qualifies after credit score check you are good to go.
> 
> SIG


If you have to finagle the address, how is it okay? Sounds like you'll do whatever you need to in order to make a sale.

As far as thread is concerned, I don't see a problem with it being a fiancè.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow. Lessons in how to cheat.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay, it's asked and answered and we're starting to go down a road that...well lets just say we don't need to go there.

Since it's answered I'm closing this one.

Mike


----------

